# Recommendations on a hunting blind for 2 persons.



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Wanting to purchase a hunting blind for late season cold weather hunting. My daughter wants to give deer hunting a try and I feel with the cold weather, ground hunting would be best. Beginning to research Cabelas and Bass Pro's line of blinds, is there one or two that particularly stand out over the rest?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

https://www.rhinoblinds.com/


----------



## wildlife53 (Jun 12, 2011)

Double Bull blinds. You pay a little more but they have a guarantee. My daughter and I hunt from a double bull deluxe. The cheapest place I have found to get them is on eBay.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Rhino blinds...


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I have an Ameristep Carnivore, it has the heavier no shine fabric, which helps keep it warmer and I have had birds land on this blind (never on my other blinds maybe due to shine of fabric?) I really like the 180 window side with magnets, really silent when deer or turkey come in from a direction you weren't expecting. My brother just bought a blind from Gander Mountain I think and I really like the sliding windows on it too.


----------



## DontDoubtTheJones (Oct 25, 2016)

I have a double-bull that is big enough for 2 - If you are hunting private, consider making a natural blind. You don't need to worry too much about what is in front of you, as long as you have something behind you to breakup your outline, you will be amazed how close deer will come


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

i have the ameristep crush enforcer. sets up quick, its light and very thick fabric. pull down the shoot through mesh though it cost me a buck, ive shot a few since they dont care.


----------

